
Arguments to make managers care about technical debt - nicoespeon
https://understandlegacycode.com/blog/5-arguments-to-make-managers-care-about-technical-debt/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f8psc0/5_argum...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f8psc0/5_arguments_to_make_managers_care_about_technical/)

